# Exception EAccess Violation



## herairness (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I really hope someone can help me as this is crucial for my work. I recently installed win 10 pro and everything is OK except my dictionaries won't work anymore. After install when I try to start the program I get Exception EAccess Violation in module Polyglot.exe at ....  I honestly don't know what causes this as it was working just fine under Win 7/8/10 Home and I really need these as I work as translator. Any help is much appreciated. I have already tried installing several times and the Execution Prevention fix I found elsewhere.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

What happens when you right click and Run it as Administrator ?

Also, was the application downloaded and installed from a legit source ?


----------



## herairness (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi, Tristar.
I already tried running it as an Admin, but the result is exactly the same. And yes it's a legit software bought ages ago when I was still using Win XP and so far it's worked flawlessly under Win 7, Vista and 8 and now it doesn't


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

This usually refers to some kind of memory reference error either by the exe or any other supported library files.

First, try running the exe (not the shortcut) using XP or 7 compatibility mode.
Some of the old apps, do not work well with X64 so chances are it might be calling a library file which is located elsewhere.

I'd recommend completely uninstalling and reinstalling it and see if that works, if that doesn't we have to capture a dump of the application and see where exactly the error occurs and hopefully we narrow down the cause..

But this is an old app, chances are we might be headed on a wild goose chase, with no fix or workaround....


----------



## herairness (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi again
I tried the compatibility suggestion, still nothing.
Also I already tried uninstalling/reinstalling it several times even in safe mode, still nothing.
I don't know how to capture a dump
The thing that drives me mad is that it works fine on two other computers also running win 10, why it doesn't like this one is beyond me


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, are there any pre requisites for this game ? .Net specific directx version or Visual C++ runtime etc ?

Compare the apps installed on the other PC and to this one..

But here's the question, aren't you supposed to install this on only 1 PC as per the license terms ?


----------



## herairness (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi again,
it's not a game, it's an English/French/Russian to Bulgarian dictionary and I am not sure if it needs any of those things. Regarding the license I don't see any such requirements, there was only an installation cd with a code on it and that was all.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, are you able to compare the apps from the other working Windows 10 and see if any of them are missing ?


----------



## herairness (Aug 30, 2018)

Yes and they are basically the same programs such as Chrome, Office, Adobe and my CAT translation tools.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Win *key+*R*. In the _Run _box type *sysdm.cpl* and press enter. 
go to the _Advanced _tab, Under _Performance/Settings/Data Execution Prevention_ tab. 
Check the Radio Button *Turn on DEP for ALL programs except those I select*. Click the *Add* button, and browse to the program *polyglot.exe *file and add it to the list


----------



## herairness (Aug 30, 2018)

As I've said in the first post, I've already tried that and it didn't help, it is still the same error


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, don't suppose the other win 10 machines are networked are they? You could try to re register the executable, press win + r keys, copy in the run dialogue, substitute your path and details in my example:-

C:\Program Files\MyAppLocation\MyApp.exe /REGSERVER (press enter)

You receive no indication anything has happened, other then in some instances the program will open. Try it now.


----------

